
Do we really want an internet where the use of encryption requires authorization - DrPhish
https://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/moving-to-https
======
DrPhish
Previous discussion on lobste.rs:

[https://lobste.rs/s/qeqqge/moving_https](https://lobste.rs/s/qeqqge/moving_https)

